# Large early Mesinger Whizzer ? tornado spring seat question



## bikesnbuses (Aug 29, 2015)

I recently picked up this awesome large Mesinger leather saddle..I talked to someone who said it may have been an accessory ? Any info from the Whizzer guys would be appreciated,thanks guys! Jeff


----------



## Boris (Aug 29, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 29, 2015)

Looks like a Whizzer seat to me.  Just guessing though.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 29, 2015)

Im trying to confirm and "date" it I guess..


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 29, 2015)

It is definitely cool I wouldn't mind having it.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 29, 2015)

I really wanted this when I saw it but then I remembered I already have one! http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=762&attachmentid=39832


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 29, 2015)

bikesnbuses said:


> Im trying to confirm and "date" it I guess..




Would you have intrest in selling it?


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 29, 2015)

*You have the more desirable of the 2 types of Whizzer/Motorized Mesinger saddle.  The later version.  They updated the chassis to heavier duty and wider at the post mounts and beefed up the springs.  Killer seat and prolly worth 200 range in that condition.*


----------



## Pistelpete (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm willing to go $200 for it PM me if your interested in selling it
Thanks


----------



## Vdubber (Jan 12, 2020)

Pistelpete said:


> I'm willing to go $200 for it PM me if your interested in selling it
> Thanks



 is this similar to the one in the thread above?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 14, 2020)

Come on folks, I like a bargain as much as the next guy, but please don't insult my buddy Jeff.... I used to own that saddle, in that condition, that's worth north of $300 easy.


----------



## Boris (Jan 14, 2020)

bricycle said:


> Come on folks, I like a bargain as much as the next guy, but please don't insult my buddy Jeff.... I used to own that saddle, in that condition, that's worth north of $300 easy.




Brian, that $200 offer was made way back in 2015. That's worth like $800 in 2020 money!


----------



## vincev (Jan 14, 2020)

Boris said:


> Brian, that $200 offer was made way back in 2015. That's worth like $800 in 2020 money!



I looked at all the money in my wallet and it all looks alike.Do you have a picture of what money looked like in 2015 ?


----------



## Boris (Jan 14, 2020)

vincev said:


> I looked at all the money in my wallet and it all looks alike.Do you have a picture of what money looked like in 2015 ?




Since you and I are the same person, that money in your wallet is 2015 money.


----------



## vincev (Jan 14, 2020)

Boris said:


> Since you and I are the same person, that money in your wallet is 2015 money.



I will try to bring my 2015 $200 to the bank tomorrow to see if they will give me  $800 worth of 2020 money


----------



## Boris (Jan 14, 2020)

Rates change on the 15th of each month, so it should be worth a bit more than $800. Be sure to ask for the "after the 15th rate". Don't let 'em gyp ya!


----------



## vincev (Jan 14, 2020)

Is it considered hijacking a thread if its 5 years old ??


----------



## Boris (Jan 14, 2020)

Some, no doubt, would!


----------



## vincev (Jan 14, 2020)

Boris said:


> Some, no doubt, would!



Only if you post irrelevant pictures of fish.


----------



## Boris (Jan 14, 2020)

But it's OK to post a relevant picture of an irrelevant fish, right?


----------



## vincev (Jan 14, 2020)

Boris said:


> But it's OK to post a relevant picture of an irrelevant fish, right?



Let me ask Capt.Morgan


----------

